# What is wrong with people



## farmerJohn (Feb 23, 2011)

Kidnapping and torturing a poor defenseless animal, they should of gotten longer

http://journalstar.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/article_7259378d-9f71-50cc-a44a-73cf527f66dc.html


----------



## lilhill (Feb 24, 2011)

Tie them outside and set a pit bull on them.  Then go ahead and give them a kick or two every now and then.  Wonder when these guys will escalate from animals to humans?


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 24, 2011)

> Wonder when these guys will escalate from animals to humans?


It has been proven that behavior such as this is just the "warm up" for  actions towards humans.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2011)

There are too many people out there that are just stupid and need to learn how to deal with their emotions instead of physically acting out. Jerks.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 24, 2011)

Very sick boys.  Im glad they got jail time.  Its just pure evil what they did.   

I hope karma comes around to them 10 fold.!!!  

Discusting behavoir...just sick...


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2011)

That poor goat!!!  

  Those idiots didn't need a jail sentence - they need to be flogged!  

Stories like this simply make me sick!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2011)

That makes me incredibly angry, and if it were my goat and I was in the courtroom I'd probably end up in jail for assaulting the jerks who did that.  When I was in college and working on the campus farm, we had drunk college kids who would mess with the animals now and then.  Once a bred ewe was stolen from the pasture (I have NO idea how they caught her) and taken to the middle of campus. Our farm manager was called in the middle of the night by campus police who found her. Luckily it was a "harmless" prank and she wasn't injured. She lambed a few weeks later with no issues. I was so mad though!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 24, 2011)

Animal cruelty is a major sore point w/ me....
I'd like to see people who do it, treated the same way.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree 100% i have a very low tolerance for dumb a** people who do this crap!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here in the Cinicnnati area, there was three people who beat a 2 week old cria to death with a baseball bat.  The news kept saying "kids" playing a "prank".  They were in thier 20's.  And PRANK!  A prank doesn't involve anything losing it's life or being tortured!  

I was just as mad at the news for downplaying the entire thing.  It was horrible!  

I think they got less than a year and I was outraged!  One of them got more because of outstanding warrents for assult.... hmmm no one made a connection here?  

When is socitey going to learn, at some point people are not rehabbable?!?!?!?!  They are broken and you cannot fix them!


----------



## dkosh (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG!  I hope they find some jail house justice.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 25, 2011)

THAT'S HORRIBLE, I AGREE WITH LILHILL ON THAT ON!!!!!


----------



## msjuris (Feb 25, 2011)

dkosh said:
			
		

> OMG!  I hope they find some jail house justice.


My sentiments exactly.


----------

